# Informations sur le disque dur dans le dessous du Finder



## Dolce-Banana (29 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens d'installer Lion que j'aime beaucoup, mais une chose m'embête: Les informations sur la place restante sur mon disque dur qui s'affichaient en dessous dans le Finder m'étaient très pratiques, mais elles ont disparues quand j'ai installé Lion ! Comment puis-je remettre ça?






(Je parle donc de la barre avec "9 items - 20,67Go").

Merci !


----------



## wath68 (29 Août 2011)

Hello.

Ben c'est ça.
Il te reste 20,67Go de disponibles, seulement par je ne sais quel mystère chez toi c'est marqué en anglais.

D'ailleurs, apparemment tout est en anglais chez toi (Library, Movies, etc...)


----------



## Dolce-Banana (29 Août 2011)

Merci pour la réponse,

J'ai pris une image d'internet pour être sur que vous compreniez de quoi je parle, ce n'est pas mon ordinateur !


----------



## Gaspoute (4 Septembre 2011)

Dans la fenêtre du Finder, Présentation->Afficher la barre d'état. ;-)


----------

